# Just finished my first super dmz cycle



## SarnicDestroyer (Jan 5, 2012)

Well guys i though i would post how i feel. Please feel free to bash me if you want. Sorry i don't have pics right now.

I basically followed the recommended cycle of four weeks (28 days) and i made it to 23 days because the back pumps are CRUSHING me right now. In fact i just stopped last night because I couldn't take it anymore.

I have to say that I didn't use the anabolic matrix, the e control, or the advanced cycle support simply because i had to put my money toward other things. 

I did have separate support supplements i used to help me out because they were much cheaper by themselves, and plus i had these sitting around already

I used:
 milk thisle 4000 mg a day
Saw Palmetto 300 mg a day
Zinc 50 mg a day
Udo's 3-6-9 oil blend
Bragg apple cider vinegar 2 table spoons a day
Niacin(b-3) 
Magnesium caps

i didn't eat much more calories than usual..so there wasn't much weight gain, i just changed the content of what i was eating.

started out at 179lbs went to 193lbs after 23 days(since i couldn't hang on until this monday). Even though some people say you can easily gain 15-20lbs in 4 weeks, i didnt get caught up in weight, since many things could be a factor such as water and added carbs, however i was really paying attention to how i looked and how i felt

I looked wayyy bigger after 23 days and my strength went through the roof.

so as a stand alone without all the other stuff in the super dmz stack, the super dmz itself was pretty awesome in terms of strength gain and visible change. in terms of results i give it a 10 out of 10.

although, ill admit that since is the first cycle of ever done at all. its really harsh and i feel like im about to die because my back feels like its been kicked 1000 times!

When i took it at first i was kind of skeptical and i thought i would be able to go atleast up to 6 weeks, well i only lasted 3.5 weeks.

also i have tamoxifen citrate for pct.

i was honest, go ahead and bash away. thanks


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 6, 2012)

Heard that taurine helps for the back pumps. Maybe give it a try if you go for another cycle.


----------



## dravenraven (Jan 6, 2012)

If only the androseries worked this well.


----------



## Lang (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been on DMZ now since Dec 23. I started having back pumps after about 7 days on and then started taurine and it took them away. I too have seen some great gains. I did take before pics and will post them after the end of the cycle. I have gained more fat than I would have liked, but my hunger has been through the roof! Cutting back and eating much cleaner the past three days and will continue. Hopefully I can correct the problem before I end the cycle which I am going to shoot for 6 weeks total.


----------



## seyone (Jan 7, 2012)

Lang said:


> my hunger has been through the roof!



I wish I had that problem with DMZ, I lost my appetite and I am a big eater. I still had great results though.


----------



## slam104 (Jan 7, 2012)

I was planning on trying DMZ at some point, I tried Andro-6 years ago when it was sold at GNC, but back then I had no idea the importance of a good (clean) diet.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 7, 2012)

Felt like shit for a week. Appetite is still gone. But great size and strength been four weeks now. Stretching and lots of water helped my back pumps and watching sodium


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

taurine works wonders for back pumps


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

PHOTOS! 

I just finished my SDMZ run on the 1st and posted up my results. Post up your photos and we can compare.

Maybe even help each other out. 

Check it out. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/152271-my-before-after-sdmz-run.html


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 8, 2012)

Dmz is like superdrol correct ?


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 8, 2012)

dmz is two superdrol molecules connected by an azine bond. Princes formula is a bit unique as it combines dimethazine and superdrol if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have my bottle ready in hand. As soon as my MRI shoulder results come back and get correct treatment, it's on.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 9, 2012)

Taurine, proper hydration and some extra potassium help back pumps.  Also, if you are taking that without test or something like Dermacrine it is going to make you feel like shit.  SD/DMZ is a brutal combo if that is all you are on, hear while on test it is quite different.   I liked DMZ on its own and put on 16 pounds, the addition of SD is quite amazing.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 10, 2012)

HMMM Houston that would be good one for me then, since on test all the time.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 10, 2012)

I didnt feel like that, i stopped at the back pump stuff. if u get back pumps then u need to drink a lot more water, if u still get them, then u need to take tourine, if ut still having them then, then up the tourine. my back pumps KILLED me, i upped my water intake they got cut in half then i started taking tourine and they where soo minor or non exisattant it didnt matter


----------

